# If you tow, heads up



## rubinontheroad (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi folks, my name is Stan Rubin, first let me apologize for this long entry, but feel it is important to the safety of those RVers, who tow a vehicle. We have been RVing since 2000, so we have about ten years experience on the road. In 2007, we purchased a 2007 Honda CRV to tow, four wheels down. We purchased the Blue Ox Aventa LX, BX7445 Tow Bar Class IV (10,000 lb for a 2 inch Receiver) and the Base Plate BX2246 made for the 2007 Honda CR-V. A highly recommended RV dealer in Winnipeg, Canada, installed the towing system, in July of 2007. We had trouble free towing until Sept 2009. We were again in Canada, between Vancouver and Kelowna and noticed our car could be seen in the side mirror, which is not normal. We were on an upgrade and going about 40 MPH when we pulled over, We found that the front fascia of the Honda had pulled away and upon further inspection, discovered the Blue Ox base plate had failed. I mean, totally failed, the metal (not the bolts) had ripped, this happened on both sides, where the base plate is attached (bolted) to the frame. The base plate, was now only being held (and also our vehicle) only by the safety cables, which are also attached to the frame, as a safety backup. The metal, where it is bolted to the frame, could now be seen as the fascia, and the skid plate, which normally hides it, had pulled completely away exposing the front end and the failure of the part. We disconnected the vehicle and drove separately on to Kelowna, BC. At West Lake RV, where we took the vehicle, we contacted Blue Ox. After explaining what happened, their representative quickly sent us a replacement base plate. When it arrived, I was with the tech who was doing the work of removing the rest of the fascia of the Honda and removing, what was left of the failed base plate. All the bolts were tight and the cause of the damage, appeared to be metal fatigue (the failure of the metal itself. The new base plate was installed using the same attachment points, as these were not damaged. The West Lake tech, was also able to reinstall the fascia of the car, saving me having to go to the local Honda dealer for bodywork. Blue Ox, sent the replacement part, free of charge and without freight charges. Blue Ox, asked that I send them, the damaged parts, at my expense, which I did. It was explained that I was to be responsible for the labor for the removal and reinstallation of the new part. I would also be responsible for the shipping of the failed part back to Blue Ox. I was under the impression that after Blue Ox saw that the total failure of their product, due to metal fatigue, that they would agree to cover the labor and the cost of shipping the failed product back to them. I guess I was being naive. After a month, in which I heard nothing from Blue Ox, I contacted them, by phone. I talked to a Ms. Deanna Graham, who was also the person who expedited the shipping of the replacement part to Westlake RV. I asked her, if Blue Ox, had come to any conclusion about the failure of their base plate. I also asked when I would be reimbursed for the cost of the labor and the shipping of the part. At that time, Ms Graham, informed me that the company had decided that the base plate was installed improperly (bolts not tight enough) by the company in Winnipeg, who had installed it in 2007, over two years previously. When I informed Ms Graham, that I was present when the tech removed the failed part and he stated, that there was nothing wrong with the original installation and that nothing was loose. Ms Graham, then asked me if I had any of the original nuts and bolts? I told her yes, I had some of them and at her request, again, at my expense, sent the fasteners off to Blue Ox. In a subsequent email, Ms Graham, asked me to give Blue Ox, more time to resolve the issue, this was on, Oct 15th 2009. Today, Dec. 7, 2009, I have received from Blue Ox (MS Graham), the companyâ€™s decision, that they will not reimburse me the labor and shipping costs.

The money is no longer an issue with me, the issue is, my safety as I still am towing the CR-V. Also, I think of the safety of other folks like me and of the RV towing public in general. Also whether companies like Blue Ox, will stand behind the products that they advertise as safe.

One additional item, that may be of interest.
On January 5, 2006, blue Ox issued a service bulletin as follows:

To: Blue Ox Customers, Towing Dealers & Distributors, & Blue Ox Team
Subject: Safe Towing Guidelines

As detailed in our instructions, it is the userâ€™s responsibility to look for metal fatigue and loose bolts on the base plate before each towing trip. The user should also inspect the frame of the vehicle near the mounting points for sign of fatigue. Any deficiencies need to be dealt with immediately. We strongly recommend that the base plate be attached to the towed vehicle frame by means of a set of two short cables. Removable tabs should also be inspected prior to each trip for signs of wear and fatigue.

Not mentioned in the installation instructions for the Blue Ox BX2246 2007 Honda CR-V base plate is the fact that when the base plate is fully installed on the Honda CR-V, the fascia and skid plate make inspection prior to each trip impossible. There is also no mention of metal fatigue anywhere in those instructions.

It seems that metal fatigue is a problem that has cropped up before with Blue Ox products. My suggestion to Rvers that tow, check carefully for signs of metal fatigue (Iâ€™m not exactly sure what to look for, but look)

Metal fatigue is mentioned three times in this service bulletin. As stated above because of the configuration of the Honda CR-V, inspection is not an option. There is an option that is available to Blue Ox. That option is to use thicker and/or higher grade steel in the construction of all their base plates, not just in the base plates of vehicles whose design prevents easy inspection. This option may cost Blue Ox more in production costs and reflect on Blue Oxâ€™s bottom line, but is the bottom line at Blue Ox, more important then say your vehicle, or say your life.


----------



## Popeye1959 (Dec 25, 2009)

Re: If you tow, heads up

So bottom line is if I get a Blue Ox systems and it fails, hold on to the failed parts until Blue Ox completely reimburses me for every expense including repair to the toad, parts and labor as well as provides prepaid shipping for the defective part.  Have to hold onto the old part in case you need it as evidence in the lawsuit, and let them know that's why you're keeping them.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 25, 2009)

Re: If you tow, heads up

Folks, here's another thread with with some very pertinent information concerning this original post.

The posts by "Stan Rubin" are a good example of why you should only post once in one forum. It spreads the discussion out and someone is liable to miss some very important information!

Unless that was your purpose from the start ....   

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10896&posts=14#M61830


----------



## Popeye1959 (Dec 25, 2009)

Re: If you tow, heads up

Thanks for that link, I only had this first post to go by and can see it is just one side of a story.


----------

